# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Shprehje, proverba dhe fjalë të urta në përdorim të muzikës popullore

## Eni

Shprehjet, fjalët e urta dhe proverbat kanë një funksion shumë të theksuar komunikativ. Sipas Panajoti & Xhangolli: proverbat janë në thelb gjykime e vlerësime të mirëfillta situatash e shfaqjesh nga më të ndryshmet të jetës materiale e shpirtërore. Në këtë kontekst, vendi që zënë në to elementët e muzikës popullore shqiptare, janë tregues i qartë i popullaritetit të muzikës popullore si dhe i qartësisë së kuptimit që fiton proverbi duke përdorur pikërisht elementë nga muzika popullore. Nisur nga kjo, shprehjet, fjalët e urta dhe proverbat popullore me përdorim të muzikës popullore i gjejmë të përhapura dhe përdorura në gjithë hapësirën etnokulturore të shqiptarëve. Ja disa prej tyre:


Jo të rrifet lodra me tre topuza
Tiranë


Bjeri se i bie bukur tamburasë
Korçë


I bie birbilit në të kthjellët     
Fitore


Bilbili te kafazi skëndon nga qejfi, por nga marazi
Shkodër


Del fjala thohet, del kanga knohet
Veri


Jashtë valles shumë këndime dinë
Jug


Fëmija asht bilbili i shtëpisë
Elbasan


S`bëhet dasma me një fyell
Voskopojë


Me ja ngjitë kumonën Goshës
Drenicë, Kosovë


U nis për mevlud e duel surle e tupan
Drenicë, Kosovë


Mëso këngët e dyfegut, ti shpëtosh pritës e shtegut
Delvinë


Në mes të daulleve, na edhe zurnanë
Skrapar


Gazi dhe kënga, mortjes thyerë këmba
Shqipëri e Jugut


Në mes të daulles një zurna
Korçë


Nuk blihet më parë zilja, pasandej lopa
Korçë


Nisi të këndon si birbili,  po skëndoi as si curruliu
Labëri


Kënga rrëfen zogun, fjala tregon burrin
Shqipëri e Jugut


Pas këmborëve që dëgjova, thashë se kishte stan
Shqipëri e Jugut


Po dëgjove daullen, dasmën e ke prapa
Shqipëri e Jugut


Më qani ju shoqe burrin, se unë do shkoj në dasmë
Dardhë


Është si duduk me tul
Polenë

Tunde mirë këmborën, meqë je plak shtëpie
Myzeqe


Është gomar me zile
Korçë


Kush është i zoti, me një tel i bie ongarit
Skrapar


Me një tel si bihet ongarit
Skrapar


Vait të gruase anmiqve, mos u zë besë
Muzhçek-Triepsh


Vallen nuk e lot mirë ay që e heq, por ay që ia mban
Shqipëri e Jugut


Vuri kambanën
Plasë


Ishte kripë e daulle
Karkanjos

Ja ngriti pizgat
Korçë

Kanë lidhur pizgat në një
Zvezdë


S`trembet ujku nga këmborët
Xerje 


Ju bë zëri gërnetë
Korçë 


E ka zërin këmbanë
Korçë


Ku di derri këmborë?


Literatura:
 Gjurmime albanologjike, 1/1971, Prishtinë 1971; Fjalë të urta të popullit shqiptar, Tiranë 1983; Panajoti, Jorgo Funksioni komunikativ i fjalëve të urta, tek  Kultura Popullore, 1/1991; Tole. Vasil S, Muzika dhe letërsia, Tiranë 1997 etj.

© Vaso Tole
Enciklopedia e Muzikes Popullore Shqiptare

----------


## Dita

> Kush është i zoti, me një tel i bie ongarit
> Skrapar
> 
> 
> Me një tel si bihet ongarit
> Skrapar




Interesante keto dy fjale te urta Eni. Ngjajne sikur kundershtojne njera-tjetren, megjithate nuk eshte ashtu.

----------


## heret a vone

Eni, Eni... teme paksa e vecante kjo e jotja..

Ja po shkruaj dhe une nja dy 

Nuk i bihet fyellit vetem ne nje vrime.

Kur ben dasem i varferi cahet daullja.

Lodra bam, ajo ne kalldram(per ato qe ndjekin qylin)

Lodra bam, une:"Qe ku jam"

Te pershendet Heret a vone

----------


## projekti21_dk

> _Postuar më parë nga heret a vone_ 
> *Eni, Eni... teme paksa e vecante kjo e jotja..
> 
> Ja po shkruaj dhe une nja dy 
> 
> Nuk i bihet fyellit vetem ne nje vrime.
> 
> Kur ben dasem i varferi cahet daullja.
> 
> ...


 :majmun duke kercyer:  

edhe unë po shtoj dy fjalë nga një këngë e vjetër satirike( më duket se është këngë shkodrane):
haja e qenit, pija e qenit
tash po i biem karadyzenit....

----------


## feri

> edhe unë po shtoj dy fjalë nga një këngë e vjetër satirike( më duket se është këngë shkodrane):
> haja e qenit, pija e qenit
> tash po i biem karadyzenit....



Keto fjal jan te madhit Gjergj Fishta , qe i thot ne letren e ti derguar shokut te ti NAK  DOMONIQI

----------

